# Playstation 4



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Not normally one to jump into the latest console but what the hell, just ordered a PS4 from Argos for delivery Tuesday  

What games are people playing that are good? I'll probably get into multiplayer in time but something with decent offline play would be good to get started. The bundle I've bought comes with Killzone which from reviews looks half decent.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Graphics of killzone is top draw,I would just play that for now to be honest there's not much out yet,just the usual suspects call of duty, battlefield 4,assassins creed black flag is quite good really so you could pick that up,but your looking at around February/march for the A+ games to come out.SJ.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Might give Assassin's Creed a look as I've played the first couple on the XBOX 360 and liked the gameplay. Are COD and Battlefield any good with their solo campaign's or are they best for online play?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Battlefield story is meh.... But online.... AMAZING!! Get Battlefield 4!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Might give Assassin's Creed a look as I've played the first couple on the XBOX 360 and liked the gameplay. Are COD and Battlefield any good with their solo campaign's or are they best for online play?


Battlefield 4 is the better game,call of duty coming in second but if you can pick it up on the cheap still worth a play,my son enjoys KNACK which is quite good if you want to have a different style of game play.SJ.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

You also need Playstation Plus to play online (£40 a year), but with that you get free games each month, and Resogun is free at the moment and although an arcade game it's actually pretty fun


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Resogun is superb and can help with your coordination,it's that mental on the higher levels.SJ.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I've got a £75 gift card for Game so I'll pick up the PS Plus membership and then try to decide between the games


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

If you want a good story - Assasins creed, but remember after you have completed the game it's over, with battlefield 4, story is not great, but you have unlimited fun with online, it's whether you want a good story and to play alone or good online and play with people, or.... Could treat yourself to both!!


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

From a man that knows. Bf 4 unreal online. Don't bother with Cod (too many 10 year olds). Fifa 14 and assassins Creed. Absolutely top quality games. 

T


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

I just got a PS4, i cant believe they make you pay for online stuff these days !!


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

JamesCotton said:


> You also need Playstation Plus to play online (£40 a year), but with that you get free games each month, and Resogun is free at the moment and although an arcade game it's actually pretty fun


Is this correct? You've never needed plus to play online in the past on the ps3. Is this unique to battlefield?

This surprises me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

tPIC said:


> Is this correct? You've never needed plus to play online in the past on the ps3. Is this unique to battlefield?
> 
> This surprises me.


It's for online in general iirc.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

wraith68 said:


> I just got a PS4, i cant believe they make you pay for online stuff these days !!


It's been like that for years now since the last GEN consoles.SJ.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Last time i played anything online it was on a PC, just never realised that using a console online involved a fee !, whats does the fee cover ?, how do they get away with charging that ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

wraith68 said:


> Last time i played anything online it was on a PC, just never realised that using a console online involved a fee !, whats does the fee cover ?, how do they get away with charging that ?


XBOX and PS4 are both charging for online services now between £30-40 a year. PS4 gives free games each month as part of this (lesser games - not big titles).

OP, Ive recently got a PS4 and have COD Ghosts and Killzone. Killzone is good, COD ghosts was very short offline (I finished it in two days!).

I also had Assassins Creed 4 for my XBOX 360, and thats a very good story on 1 player - very long and a good storyline if you liked the others.

battlefiled 4, and COD seem to be more made for online play, which doesnt suit me really, not sure if you are the same?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Mick said:


> battlefiled 4, and COD seem to be more made for online play, which doesnt suit me really, not sure if you are the same?


That's what I was thinking, most of the FPS games seem to be focusing on the multi-player aspect with shorter solo campaigns. I'd prefer to start with some offline play until I'm used to the games as my only online gaming previously has been on a PC. Assassin's Creed will probably be a good one to get me started :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

wraith68 said:


> Last time i played anything online it was on a PC, just never realised that using a console online involved a fee !, whats does the fee cover ?, how do they get away with charging that ?


The servers that run the online aspect cost millions to run, to make online as good as they can it needs funding and without adverts everywhere the money needs to come from the end user.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder how they managed in the old PC days ?, £40 may not be a lot but when you only play online once or twice a year then it gets expensive ?


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

yep BF4 is great online you don't have to be serious on it and can have fun!!! 

The patches have fixed a lot of the issues so don't be put off by some of the hardcore gamers saying its got some issues! 

Story - i played it for 5 mins and then went back to online lol

Shadow fall is great for graphics for a launch title


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I got bf4 as a xmas present, im now Looking forward to the phone being hooked up in the new house. The story is getting a little tedious


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Well all seemed good with the new PS4, played it for a couple of hours on Tuesday night and went to use it again today but it won't boot... I appear to have the 'blue light of death' so the thing will be going back to Argos for a refund


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not good mate. sorry to hear that.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Yeah pretty gutted, all I was getting was a blue flashing light when I tried to start it up. I tried all the help on the Sony website but when it wouldn't even go into safe mode that was it. Luckily I've phoned Argos this morning and they confirmed they'll exchange or refund me today if I go to my local store. Hope this is as easy as they say!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

As echoed... AC: Black Flag is fantastic fun, really good addition to the series.

COD: Ghosts - Horrendous. The worst game in the franchise IMO.

FIFA14 - Excellent. The best footie game I've played for years. Always been a FIFAlad but didn't like the last few games. 14 is much better.

I'm gonna be trading in Ghosts for BF4 soon, heard good things about it online.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

BF4 is fantastic. It takes some getting use to but it's epic and so much variety.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Well all seemed good with the new PS4, played it for a couple of hours on Tuesday night and went to use it again today but it won't boot... I appear to have the 'blue light of death' so the thing will be going back to Argos for a refund


Ouch not good , tired my mates PS4 last weekend and liked it. If I had more free time I would have one sitting next to my Xbox 1.

I seem to be the only one that likes ghosts but hates BF4 lol.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Good news! I managed to secure a replacement PS4 at my local Argos store  They did try getting the old one into safe mode to fix it but had no more luck than me. Fortunately I'd thought ahead to reserve a replacement before I went to the store because it turned out I'd got the last one in stock.

Off to Game tomorrow to buy FIFA which along with Killzone should keep me busy for a while.


----------

